# Colored Maglites ruined by sun exposure



## KnifeStyle (Sep 18, 2015)

For the last few years I've had a pipe rack of colored Mini Mags found at Walmarts and Target back in the day, since moving to my new place it's been on the window sill. Moving the rack this morning, I saw my most valued orange one has faded to completely silver on one side, and the standard purple has also gone grey. Some colors such as the bronze one from Target are just a bit faded, while the classic red and blue seem to be virtually untouched. As I now spend a few more years trying to track down another orange one...Let me be the martyr, keep your lights out of the sun!


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 18, 2015)

Aww, that sucks bud.
Thank you for the heads up on direct sunlight and finishes.
Good luck replacing your Favs!
+1


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 18, 2015)

There's a thread here somewhere about doing this on purpose with an oven, hot plate, torch, or hot air gun.

Hate your prized Mags got an inadvertent two tone job.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the tip.

I guess it's ironic that flashlights should be stored in darkness.


----------



## magellan (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for warning. I'll be sure to avoid that and sorry to hear about your lights.


----------



## KnifeStyle (Sep 18, 2015)

The purple will be easy enough to find, but that orange was a random find years back. Maglite reports it's been long discontinued. Both the two-tone lights will be tossed into my camping gear with LED upgrades. May post pictures tonight, it's truly fascinating in a depressing way.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe use controlled heat and finish the job if you don't like the two tone appearance? Still won't bring back the orange. Sorry man. 

Re-anodizing could be another option...?


----------



## john-paul (Sep 18, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I guess it's ironic that flashlights should be stored in darkness.




This ^^^^


It just goes to show us no matter what modifications or technological advance. The all mighty sun is the greatest flashlight we'll ever know.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 18, 2015)

john-paul said:


> It just goes to show us no matter what modifications or technological advance. The all mighty sun is the greatest flashlight we'll ever know.


Lol, sir! I have lights such that the spot shows up on the ground in broad daylight.

Some of us definitely have lights brighter than the sun. You might too, try it! It's good for a flashaholic bet. Broad daylight beamshots. My Noctigon Meteor M43 is visible on a ground beamshot during the day, as well as my Armytek Predator 2.5 and Noctigon Meteor M43vn. The Predator needs afternoon sun, clear noon you can barely tell it's there. The 55 watt hid, yes. Visible.

Kinda funny to do a daylight ground beam shot and have others around you click on their lights only to find that they can't see theirs. Makes ya feel like a real flashaholic!


----------



## john-paul (Sep 18, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Lol, sir! I have lights such that the spot shows up on the ground in broad daylight.
> 
> Some of us definitely have lights brighter than the sun. You might too, try it! It's good for a flashaholic bet. Broad daylight beamshots. My Noctigon Meteor M43 is visible on a ground beamshot during the day, as well as my Armytek Predator 2.5 and Noctigon Meteor M43vn. The Predator needs afternoon sun, clear noon you can barely tell it's there. The 55 watt hid, yes. Visible.
> 
> Kinda funny to do a daylight ground beam shot and have others around you click on their lights only to find that they can't see theirs. Makes ya feel like a real flashaholic!




Heh heh when your flashlight shows up ON the sun you will have a light brighter than the sun. Not really fair to compare 5 feet to 93 million miles.

I definitely have several lights that can be seen in outdoor daylight, but they pale in comparison to Horus' right eye.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 18, 2015)

Hahah, yeah the Sun wins on throw. I just think it's amazing that we can shine the beam on the ground in daylight and see that. That's been an impossibility for the vast majority of flashlight history. Amazing how far we've come from 1-3 second burst and 300-500 bursts max due to prehistoric battery tech.

http://what-if.xkcd.com/13/


> If every person on Earth aimed a laser pointer at the Moon at the same time, would it change color?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john-paul (Sep 18, 2015)

^^^^

Can you imagine how ticked off the pilot that flew over that test would be? 


Edit: I need to apologize , sorry for taking this thread so far off topic. I'm done


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 18, 2015)

Whoops! Back on topic. We're behaving, I swear!

Op can repair his anodizing, a few threads to get it going:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?217939-For-those-of-you-that-tried-DIY-Anodizing
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?209436-Anodizing-Home-Brew-Style!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?347325-Aluminum-Anodizing-for-your-items

Here's how op can fix his Orange. Do a black ano and then heat treat it. AFAIK, that's how an orange ano is done.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?247493-Flame-activated-Anodize-coloring


----------



## Ladd (Sep 18, 2015)

Those minimags are so cool in colors---maybe place a WTB for some replacements? Good luck!


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, I just remembered how to make an Orange ano minimag, I just posted how.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 19, 2015)

I am curious to see this. It sounds pretty cool actually. 

Perhaps you could try wiping them down with some sun screen?


----------

